# Various Artists @ Peter Lindbergh Photoshoot for W February 2016 (x16) Update



## Claudia (6 Jan. 2016)

_*Bradley Cooper, Jake Gyllenhaal, Joel Edgerton & Peter Sarsgaard*_



 

 

 

​


----------



## Claudia (6 Jan. 2016)

*AW: Various Artists @ Peter Lindbergh Photoshoot for W February 2016 (x4 MQ/HQ)*

+ 12

_*Benicio Del Toro, Bryan Cranston, Eddie Redmayne, Michael Caine, Richard Gere, Samuel L Jackson & Seth Rogen*_



 

 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## tinymama21 (7 Jan. 2016)

Very very nice Claudia..really nice to see some male portraits!!!


----------



## MichelleRenee (29 Jan. 2016)

Thanks for Bradley!


----------



## Gwenda (30 Jan. 2016)

:thx: for those awesome pics


----------

